# Looking for standard pup, preferably red



## AZ Couple (May 19, 2015)

My wife and I are ready to open our home to a standard poodle puppy. Have had large dogs for years, and our Giant Schnauzer (our third) recently passed away at age 14. Living now in Phoenix, the heat seems a bit much for that breed and since I had a wonderful standard poodle as a kid, we're wanting one to raise from a puppy. Want good health and a structurally sound dog, not wanting to show them but wanting to have one that represents the breed well.

Happy to fly wherever and pick the dog up, or have them shipped, whichever the breeder recommends. We do want one with the tail and dewclaws done, as per AKC standards, so going natural is just not our preference in this aspect.

Suggestions on a breeder to contact would surely be appreciated.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hi there. i don't have a poodle, let alone a standard, but i have been hanging around reading posts here for awhile now. planning to get a toy poodle in the next year. 

so here's my suggestion. contact [email protected]. she is in louisiana and breeds reds. she is also a member here. i can't remember whether she said she just had a litter. but whether she did or not, it's worth contacting her to start with.

good luck. waiting to see which little pup you end up with.


----------



## AZ Couple (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up. We have made contact with Sheroc Standard Poodles and are hopeful we can work something out though her !


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

oh i think she's imported some dogs recently to add variety to her breed lines, hasn't she? hope you get the dog you want and will share your experience with us! best of luck.


----------



## Charlygrl2 (Mar 30, 2014)

My Magical Merlin, is from Seminole Poodles in West Virginia. He's highly intelligent,his personality makes me laugh out loud every day Merlin is quite the little character. His coat is the dark red of an Irish setter, at 18 months he's holding his color . He is also very large he is at least 30 inches at the shoulder which is what I asked Nancy for. If you go to the search box and type in 52 weeks of Merlin you can see pictures of him, he's gorgeous not that I'm prejudiced are biased or anything. And Nancy was a joy to work with , this time next year I expect to be contacting her myself t this time next year I expect to be contacting her myself Merlin will be needing a little brother


----------

